# Desperate Housewives Pacific time 5/1/11



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

It's been preempted by the Bin Laden coverage even though Obama's done speaking. Not sure when this ep will run.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

In Fresno, Desperate Housewives is airing at 10pm.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

David Ortiz said:


> In Fresno, Desperate Housewives is airing at 10pm.


Up here in the Seattle area too.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I suspect it did in the Los Angeles area also.


----------

